# Toy poodles and birds



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

*Prey*

The red tails in NYC parks seem more interested in squirrels and pigeons than Pierre. They always draw crowds after a kill.


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Forgot to mention rats, they love rats!


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a real danger. Hawks have amazing sight and are a danger to a toy poodle in a situation like this, just as it would be for a rabbit. I used to have a delightful caique whom we kept on a big porch. On a bird forum someone warned me that a hawk could see him and try to break in. That sweet bird did not stay with us. He took a dislike to my husband and bit him several times...We found a wonderful home for Sunny with a big house and family in CT where he has the run of the house as he did with us. Our cocktail only goes into his cage to sleep at night. He is kind of house trained...stands on the faucet and goes into the sink. Coco (like Ginseng) wants to be friends with the cocktail but the bird isn't interested. But the bird follows me around all day, just like the dog does...


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

How infuriating! I am trying to type c o c k a t e i l and the Word automatic system keeps giving me the word cocktail and I couldn't change it! This happens to me every time I try to write something and is such an annoyance!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

ar22dp said:


> Yesterday i was out on my local field taking my spoo for a walk when i met a couple with a toy poodle. My spoo is not very good with other dogs so i didnt let him play with the toy poodle. After a while i saw two hawks cirkling 10-15yards above the toy poodle when it was walking a bit behind us.
> 
> 
> 
> I alerted the owners and they took him up in their arms and the birds flew away. Has anyone had this happen to them, or worse gotten their toys taken by birds?



Yes they are very very dangerous. At our local park there are hawks all over in the trees. They even have nests with baby's in them. I was at the park playing frisbee once when a park worker started walking towards us. I thought he was going to tell us to leave (it's not an off leash park) but he was coming over to warn us about the hawks circling over my dogs. He said he has seen them attack other small dogs before and try to take off. It was a pretty scary thought so we didn't stay much longer after that because the hawks would not leave.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We have a huge electric tower behind the house in front of us. The hawks nest at the top. I see them watching my chihuahua's (poodle doesn't go outside). During the spring and summer I have to be very careful when pottying the chi's. My mom walks her miniature schnauzer multiple times a day. One day a hawk swooped in and tried to grab her schnauzer! This dog weighs about 17 pounds! I don't think the hawk could lift that much, but it could have done damage trying. Luckily mom was in front of her own house and just ran inside.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Yes we have them here too. I haven't seen them circling my house the way they did when I had my Pomeranian. I would scoop her up and bring her right inside when I saw the hawks around. A fellow I worked with had one of his Yorkies picked up by something - he wasn't sure if it was a hawk or owl because it was his son that was outside with the dog. The dog must have been too heavy and was dropped,but he did have injuries from being grabbed.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

My Mother in FL has a problem with hawks and owls. She is hyper vigilant these days. Her little one was grabbed by something. Only the sweater was damaged and the dog terrified. Luckily the baby was on a lead and that is was saved him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

We have hawks in our area too. I'm so scared for my toy poodles. They circle my back yard whenever they see my poodles especially my Miu Miu who is only 6 lbs. She loves running around really fast in our fenced backyard. I think she looks more like a bunny than a poodle when she's zooming that fast. Plus she loves to go hiking by the very end of the fence which is sloped down with trees covering the area. 

Last summer was the first time I saw the hawks. I didn't realize that was what they were. They were circling my yard and flying pretty low so I took my poodle inside and kept looking outside. They circled for like 20 mins before finally leaving. After that day they come by all the time. There are 4 of them at once most of the time. 

We spends a lot of time outside in the summer since we built our pool last year. The poodles likes to lay on the float in the pool. I have to watch them like hawks now. 

I wonder if scarecrows in the yard would help keep them away? I'm so so so scared for them


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I have had this threat too. Belle is a fluffy cream girl. I've had a small hawk come down, land in a nearby tree and look her over. I pulled her alongside me and he flew away. They don't seem as interested in my silver boy. He is larger and maybe not as easily visible. Those of us with small dogs need to take them outside and not just let them out into a fenced yard.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Poodlelvr said:


> I have had this threat too. Belle is a fluffy cream girl. I've had a small hawk come down, land in a nearby tree and look her over. I pulled her alongside me and he flew away. They don't seem as interested in my silver boy. He is larger and maybe not as easily visible. Those of us with small dogs need to take them outside and not just let them out into a fenced yard.


Oh no. They are NEVER ever outside alone. Not even for a second. I'm always out there with them. My Gucci sticks to me like glue so he doesn't run around the yard unless I'm running and he's chasing me. But my Miu Miu is a different story. She loves running around and around and around the yard. It's hard to keep up with her. But I am definitely out there with her and watching her and the sky like a hawk.


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow I never thought of bird's being an issue, luckily we haven't any issues like that here.
You have to be so careful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

eusty said:


> luckily we haven't any issues like that here.


That's what I was thinking when I was reading this topic! 
Lucia loves to run around and chase squirrels and plays with other dogs in the park, she real fast... 

I can't imagine that I wouldn't be able to let her off the lead because dangers like these. 

That's really lucky for us that we don't have them  (and other things like coyotes...) 

Though this danger to your dogs apart....... they must be really beautiful to see flying above.


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

Wild Kitten said:


> Though this danger to your dogs apart....... they must be really beautiful to see flying above.


We have both hawks and eagles. They really are beautiful. These are the ones who nest across from our living room window. 

Like the others, my pup is never unsupervised outside.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Has anyone watched "The Proposal" with Sandra Bullock? There is a scene where a Hawk takes off with a white puppy (thankfully drops it) but this scares the crap out of me as Bella is only 4.5 pounds she'd be easy to carry off. She's also absolutely enthralled with birds so I keep a very good eye on her whenever we are out.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a pair Red Tails that have taken up residence in our canyon at the end of our cul-de-sac. Twice now, one has sat on my fence...........needless to say Molly does not go outside without me and is always leashed....here's a picture I tried to get one day when he was sitting on the electrical after he flew from my fence!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

This is something that really frightens me. Last summer I saw a hawk flying very high over my street a handful of times. And once it flew directly over me and my Toys only just higher than my one-story house. That was scary! I'm really troubled by this issue, and not sure how cautious I should be. I know that even if I'm right next to them, the hawk could still attack - and successfully! Be aware, an animal does not need to be carried away to be injured or killed by a hawk. They hit with tremendous force and land talons-first. They will attack things knowing that they cannot lift it with the intention to kill and eat it on the ground, so simply because a dog weighs x amount does not mean the hawks won't try. Anyway, that has me considering having them leashed at all times, even in my fenced yard. But then how will they zoomie?! I don't really know where to draw the line between being aware and lowering our risk, and going overboard and sucking all the fun out of the back yard. I would *love* to build a roof of netting over the whole yard! I don't have the money or setup for that. But, if something ever happens to them, how will I forgive myself considering that I know it's possible and I didn't take every precaution?! It's been on my mind a lot lately now that it's starting to get warmer. My dogs virtually never go outside in the winter. : P Anyway, I'm still very torn over finding the balance between being a responsible pet-owner, and not living in fear. 

At this point, I'm leaning towards making my yard unattractive to hawks by hanging reflective things like cds or glittery lawn decorations. I've read that hawks are put off by things that shine and reflect. I think I'll also rustle up some shimmery or glittery ribbons/feathers and put them in the girl's hair as extensions. That way even the dogs will glimmer when the hawks look at them! Not too mention, a blue or pink dog would not as easily register as prey to a hawk! I'm also considering stringing fishing line across some of the more open areas of my yard (if you try this be mindful to check it often, it will rot a bit and eventually break, leaving hazardous strings for wildlife or your pets to choke on or get tangled in). Hawks, given their excellent vision, can see this and will be disinclined to fly into it. Finally, I may get a crow call to use when I see the hawk. Crows dislike hawks and, worst case scenario, the hawk will just get out of the area when he hears the call, best case scenario, crows will actually respond to the call and show that hawk just how unwelcome he is!! That said, if I can get crows to hang out in my yard, they will be fed generously and gifted shiny things for their nests. I'd like to have some crow allies this summer. : )

Hopefully these precautions will send that hawk to other hunting grounds, and my girls and I can still enjoy our outings!

Oh, and as an FYI, songbirds can actually attract hawks as they are their prey. So if you've got a bird feeder and you're seeing hawks, try taking it down and see if the hawks relocate! I've heard that blue-jays will also harass hawks, but if they come with all the other little birds, then I guess they're a mixed blessing!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I was in the backyard with missy the other day and a young hawk swooped down about 20 yards above us. Missy is 10 inches and 7 lbs. probably saw she was too much of an effort for him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Oh wow. Just put up a bird feeder 2 weeks ago and it's full of birds around it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi I admit I hadn't read this thread....I mistakenly thought the poodles were going after pet birds. Whoops. So PammiPoodle asked for my "knowledge" I will also be asking my boss his thoughts. He is incredibly knowledgeable about birds in general. 

My first thought is exactly what you all have already been doing and that is watching your dogs very closely. 

You might think about contacting a bird of prey organization/ rescue in your area and ask for their advice.

I know a scarecrow was mentioned. I don't know how that would work in the long term. Many birds learn they're not real and come back anyway. 

As much as I love the scene in 'The Proposal' in real life that dog would have been dead. Just because a bird can't carry off it's prey doesn't mean the bird can't kill and eat it on the ground. 

Well now that I'm done with my breakfast I have to go prepare breakfast for a bunch of falcons. I will report in later with what my boss boss has to say.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

We have them here in Maryland and downtown D.C.. Downtown they perch on the roof where I work at the National Gallery of Art. Since we're on The Mall there are lots of squirrels and pigeons and the pickins' are easy. I live out in the boonies along the Potomac river so we have lots of hawks and Bald Eagles to. Haven't heard of any issues or bird attacks yet. Most people are in a panic over the arrival of coyotes here. Once penny gets bigger I won't worry about the hawks but the coyotes have me thinking.


Rick


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

We also have Hawks and Bald Eagles in our neighborhood and Grey and Red Fox families living here. Everyone is aware that they live here and we keep neighbors advised of their location . Thankfully so far we all peacefully share our lives.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi so I spoke with my boss to see what he had to say as we try to discourage hawks from hanging around the mews too. We can't hang up anything shiney as that would disturb the falcons....so that could be a solution. 

Whatever you try always remember an animal that is hungry is often desperate enough to try things they never have in the past. Sorry I don't have anything better to offer.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

I think people are "fooled" by the size isssue. Bare in mind Bald Eagles are picking up 20 lb fish at times. Just because your dog is 10 or 15lbs absolutely does not mean it's "safe".

In a fairly local place to me (sechelt BC) it really did "rain cats and dogs". Well, minus the cat bit . A white toy poodle fell out of the sky into someones yard! It was rushed to the vet immediately with talon injuries and some broken bones from the fall. The local animal shelter never did find the original owners and the dog survived, but wouldn't that be a shock to just look up and see a DOG falling towards you?!?

Rebecca


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Rachel76 said:


> We can't hang up anything shiney.


Hi. So would shiney blinging things really help keep the hawks away?


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

*Rachel76*, thanks for weighing in on this! I've read conflicting opinions on whether or not shiny and reflective things put off birds of prey, so if you say so then I'm leaning towards yes! I'm also going to make an extra effort to bunny-proof my fences this year. I assume if any animal finds a meal in my lawn, be it hawk, coyote, or stray cat, then they'll be more likely to patrol the area in the future. I'd rather their successful hunts be outside of town. : )

Here's a lucky puppy who's been to the sky and back, and, of course, lived to tell about it!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

My babies said:


> Hi. So would shiney blinging things really help keep the hawks away?


I think it *might* be a good deterent. But don't take my word for it, I love my work but am no expert. Whatever you decide to do keep a close eye on your guy or gal.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

PammiPoodle said:


> *Rachel76*, thanks for weighing in on this! I've read conflicting opinions on whether or not shiny and reflective things put off birds of prey, so if you say so then I'm leaning towards yes! I'm also going to make an extra effort to bunny-proof my fences this year. * I assume if any animal finds a meal in my lawn, be it hawk, coyote, or stray cat, then they'll be more likely to patrol the area in the future.* I'd rather their successful hunts be outside of town. : )
> 
> Here's a lucky puppy who's been to the sky and back, and, of course, lived to tell about it!
> 
> ...


----------



## wiseoldwoman (Mar 14, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> We have a huge electric tower behind the house in front of us. The hawks nest at the top. I see them watching my chihuahua's (poodle doesn't go outside). During the spring and summer I have to be very careful when pottying the chi's. My mom walks her miniature schnauzer multiple times a day. One day a hawk swooped in and tried to grab her schnauzer! This dog weighs about 17 pounds! I don't think the hawk could lift that much, but it could have done damage trying. Luckily mom was in front of her own house and just ran inside.


I've seen a youtube of a hawk hunting a dear! Very "wild kingdom."


----------



## wiseoldwoman (Mar 14, 2014)

PoodleRick said:


> We have them here in Maryland and downtown D.C.. Downtown they perch on the roof where I work at the National Gallery of Art. Since we're on The Mall there are lots of squirrels and pigeons and the pickins' are easy. I live out in the boonies along the Potomac river so we have lots of hawks and Bald Eagles to. Haven't heard of any issues or bird attacks yet. Most people are in a panic over the arrival of coyotes here. Once penny gets bigger I won't worry about the hawks but the coyotes have me thinking.
> 
> 
> Rick


apparently we're not even safe here either...
I ran across this article today: Coyotes seemingly thrive in San Francisco - SFGate


----------

